
Pglite: A tiny script to manage ephemeral Postgres databases - duck
https://github.com/solidsnack/pglite
======
banku_brougham
great idea, i currently use harelba's q wrqpper for sqlite, which loads files
and queries in one command.

Could your readme include some examples of your common use cases?

